
Try Arc - franze
http://tryarc.org
======
davidhollander
Comments from last time this was submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1814355>

------
jgrahamc
Also built using arc (and the news.arc code modified for purpose) is my jobs
board: <http://jobs.usethesource.com/>

~~~
markkat
I love arc. My own aggregation news.arc derivative, (which is still evolving):
<http://hubski.com>

------
ajray
This should be especially popular here as Hacker News was built in Arc :D

~~~
personalcompute
And pg invented Arc

------
franze
here is a cached version
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-UzSVhD...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-UzSVhDMN_4J:tryarc.org/+tryarc.org&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com)

input works, but nothing gets returned...

~~~
personalcompute
As long as the site is down, if you're still interested in trying Arc:
<http://arclanguage.org/install>

See also: <http://ycombinator.com/arc/tut.txt>

------
marmich
Try PicoLisp instead.

